# Difference in models?



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

When looking on S&Ws website im confused on the different models of M&P 40Compact...

109003: 10 Rd, Mag Safety, Int Lock, Std Sights, 2 Mags
109303: 10 Rd, Std Sights, 2 Mags

When i look at those im assuming Mag Safety and IntLock?
So i guess if this is true what is a Mag safety and Int Lock?


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

The mag safety prevents the gun from firing if the magazine is out.

The interlock safety is sometimes referred to as the thumb safety.

If I didn't clear it up, let me know. I'll try harder.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Actually I am pretty sure the Int Lock is an Internal Lock which is required in some states. The thumb safety on the M&P only comes on the .45ACP models as far as I know.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ptarmigan is right.

The M&P comes with as many options as a 80's Sedan...

Mag safety is just that, the gun will not fire with no magizine in it. My Pro Series (I think all Pro Series') comes without. It will shoot with no mag. This is a "safety feature" in case you are struggling with an assailant. If you are losing control of the gun, you can attempt to drop the mag, rendering it unfirable. It is required by some PDs.

The internal Lock is a small key inserted in the side of the gun, locking the striker or hammer (in a revolver). S&W offers this with all it's guns... Just something else to go wrong...

I'd worry more about the gun locking if dropped, than discharging if dropped (which all S&Ws are drop-safe).

JW


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh boy, I just tarnished my M&P lover badge. 

Come visit us at the M&P forum, which I should have checked first before answering. http://MP-Pistol.com/.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

No big deal, Howard. :smt023

The mag safety is a pretty neat concept and I see the benefit of it. I would, however, rather not have that feature on my gun is I had a choice. 

The internal lock thing bugs the crap out of me, and I do not want it on any of my guns. I am with Jeff that it is just one more thing that can go wrong. It would really suck if it was "shot locked." I am guessing that enought testing was done to ensure this cannot happen, but I lack the faith to completely trust anyone or anything.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ptarmigan said:


> No big deal, Howard. :smt023
> 
> The mag safety is a pretty neat concept and I see the benefit of it. I would, however, rather not have that feature on my gun is I had a choice.
> 
> The internal lock thing bugs the crap out of me, and I do not want it on any of my guns. I am with Jeff that it is just one more thing that can go wrong. It would really suck if it was "shot locked." I am guessing that enought testing was done to ensure this cannot happen, but I lack the faith to completely trust anyone or anything.


The mag safety is very easy to remove along with the internal take down lever. Haven't seen one with the Lock but expect it will come out easy also. I believe Brownells can sell the little plastic plug to seal the hole. It currently lists for $1.09, part #22 on their schematic.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

What kind of opinions have you guys formed on this gun.The feel of it to me is very comfortable.Im impressed with the look.It comes in my favorite 40.Also i know S&W has been around...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My opinion is that an M&P40 is my primary pistol. I like it.


----------

